# Coastal Cubing 2013 - Astoria, Oregon



## TheGrayCuber (May 18, 2013)

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CoastalCubing2013

http://www.cubingusa.com/coastalcubing2013/index.php

THE FIRST COMPETITION IN THE STATE OF OREGON!

Date: June 8th 2013
Venue: Clatsop Community College
1651 Lexington Ave., Astoria, OR
Building Columbia, Room 219

Events:
2x2
3x3
4x4
OH
BLD
Megaminx
Pyraminx
MBLD


----------



## DaveyCow (Jun 9, 2013)

*Lost and Found 4x4 Astoria, Ore.comp*

To anyone that came to Astoria Coastal Cubing comp: a lone black 4x4 was found at the end with no takers.... it's definitely a ShengShou, either v4 or v5 and possibly lubed. So if you're missing a 4x4, PM me or email [email protected] and let me know.


----------



## janelle (Jun 9, 2013)

3x3 Finals
Missing a few solves from the beginning but this is a majority of it, including the deers  Sorry about the lighting. It just looks bad for videos. The lighting was pretty nice for solving. 

[youtubehd]h1NarU0dZTU[/youtubehd]

I would like to thank Enoch for organizing such a wonderful comp. Never would I have thought I could actually win a comp. Thanks Enoch 

EDIT: Here's some of the missing solves from the beginning. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9uwa5o7u2yusoi4/2013-06-08_17-44-35_278.mp4


----------



## Brest (Jun 19, 2013)

*Janelle Tin* - 14.55 3x3x3 av5 - Astoria 2013



Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]REA9GFYNk4g[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



F' R2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 R2 D R' F U2 R2 U R2 F2 L D' F

z' // inspection
L' U' l' U' F' U' z' D // cross
U2 R U' R' U2 L' U L // 1st pair
U L U L' R U R' // 2nd pair
U L U' L' R' U2 R U' y' L U L' // 3rd pair
U' L' U L U2 y L U L' // 4th pair
U R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // OLL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	16.30	69	4.23	74	4.54	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.15	15	3.61	17	4.10		Cross+1/F2L	40.7%	37.5%	37.8%
F2L	10.19	40	3.93	45	4.42		F2L/Total	62.5%	58.0%	60.8%
LL	6.11	29	4.75	29	4.75		LL/Total	37.5%	42.0%	39.2%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



B2 L2 F D2 F' D2 F' R2 D U R2 F L' U B' L2 U B2 L'

z' x2 // inspection
U R U x' U' R U' x' R U x' R U // Xcross
l' U R' U' z' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L R U R' d' L U' L' // 3rd pair
y' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' F' (L' U' L U)2 F // OLL
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.68	64	4.68	70	5.12	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.33	12	3.60	15	4.50		Cross+1/F2L	43.6%	34.3%	37.5%
F2L	7.64	35	4.58	40	5.24		F2L/Total	55.8%	54.7%	57.1%
LL	6.04	29	4.80	30	4.97		LL/Total	44.2%	45.3%	42.9%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



F' U L D2 F R2 F B' L B R2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 F D2 R2

z' x2 // inspection
R' U L x' U z' R U' R // cross
y' U R' U R // 1st pair
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U L U' L' U y R' U' R // 3rd pair
U L' U L y' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 R' F R U R' F' R y' R U' R' // OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.30	69	5.19	76	5.71	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.86	11	3.85	14	4.90		Cross+1/F2L	33.1%	27.5%	30.4%
F2L	8.63	40	4.63	46	5.33		F2L/Total	64.9%	58.0%	60.5%
LL	4.67	29	6.21	30	6.42		LL/Total	35.1%	42.0%	39.5%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



L U2 R D' R2 U F' R B' R' D' F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 R2

z' x2 // inspection
U' x' U x2 R L U' r' L' U z' // cross
U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
U L' U L R U R' d' L U' L' // 2nd pair
L' U L U R U R' // 3rd pair
U L' U2 L d' L U L' // 4th pair
U' f R U R2 U' R' U R U' f' // OLL
U y' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.67	59	4.32	65	4.75	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.62	12	3.31	16	4.42		Cross+1/F2L	41.7%	31.6%	38.1%
F2L	8.69	38	4.37	42	4.83		F2L/Total	63.6%	64.4%	64.6%
LL	4.98	21	4.22	23	4.62		LL/Total	36.4%	35.6%	35.4%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



B L2 U B' R D2 R2 L U2 D' L' F2 R2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2 L F2

z' x2 // inspection
L' U' F' U' R' U' z' // cross
R' U' R U' R' U' R U' y' R' U R // 1st pair
L U' L' R U' R' // 2nd pair
L' U L2 U2 L' U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair
y' R U R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 F R U R' U' F' U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL(CP)
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' (U) // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	15.07	69	4.58	74	4.91	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.80	17	4.47	19	5.00		Cross+1/F2L	43.6%	44.7%	44.2%
F2L	8.71	38	4.36	43	4.94		F2L/Total	57.8%	55.1%	58.1%
LL	6.36	31	4.87	31	4.87		LL/Total	42.2%	44.9%	41.9%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	14.14	64.00	4.53	69.67	4.93	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.58	13.67	3.81	16.67	4.65		Cross+1/F2L	42.9%	36.9%	40.0%
F2L	8.35	37.00	4.43	41.67	4.99		F2L/Total	59.0%	57.8%	59.8%
LL	5.79	27.00	4.66	28.00	4.83		LL/Total	41.0%	42.2%	40.2%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	14.40	66.00	4.58	71.80	4.98	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.55	13.40	3.77	16.20	4.56		Cross+1/F2L	40.5%	35.1%	37.5%
F2L	8.77	38.20	4.35	43.20	4.92		F2L/Total	60.9%	57.9%	60.2%
LL	5.63	27.80	4.94	28.60	5.08		LL/Total	39.1%	42.1%	39.8%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.30	59	5.19	65	5.71[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.86	11	4.47	14	5.00
F2L	7.64	35	4.63	40	5.33
LL	4.67	21	6.21	23	6.42
```



 Reconstructions: Janelle
Statistics: Brest


----------



## janelle (Jun 19, 2013)

Brest said:


> *Janelle Tin* - 14.55 3x3x3 av5 - Astoria 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much Brest =3


----------

